# Specklebelly Goose Silhouette Decoys



## 1AngryHound (Dec 24, 2015)

Anyone with any experience or recommendations regarding specklebelly silhouettes decoys?

I am looking at _Real Geese_ and _Big Al's Decoys_ speck silhouettes.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

If you're hunting somewhere the birds see much pressure, I'd recommend saving your money for the best full-bodies you can afford. I know of no one here who's tried silhouettes (mostly Real Geese) and stuck with them.


----------



## 1AngryHound (Dec 24, 2015)

Appreciate the information. I guess the dream of having a couple bags of speck silhouettes rather than a trailer of full-bodies is just that, a dream. Just curious, is there a full-body that you recommend? We use GHGs.


----------



## ryoung (May 1, 2009)

I have used Dakota decoys with good success but I will say I bought them in Cabelas bargin cave cheep


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

If you're calling's up to snuff, it doesn't take many decoys. I usually run just two to five speck decoys. And having owned (Hardcore, Big Foot, Dakota, GHG and DSD) or hunted over most all of them, I currently favor Deceptions.


----------



## 1AngryHound (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the posts. Regarding the Deceptions, I was wondering if you have any thoughts regarding the durability of the Deceptions and (versus) the DSDs?


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

For the record mine are 2014 Deceptions and both first, hard polymer, and second, ACE, generation DSDs, rather than the current generation of either. So my observations may not still be applicable. But the Deceptions have held their paint at least as well as the DSDs did at their age, if not better. How long that might remain the case, though, I could not say. May all fall off tomorrow.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Guess I should note that none of my DSDs have had the sort of paint woes seen in GHG or some others, and their paint loss has been from handling wear, mostly on the heads, and body burnishing during transport.

But I did feel that DSD QC went down the tubes with their second generation lacking the detail seen in their marketing pics. Here are a couple 2nd gen DSD vs Deception pics:




and some when those DSDs and the Dakotas shown with them were new:




The Deceptions pictured above look the same today.


----------



## 1AngryHound (Dec 24, 2015)

Rick Hall-

Great information. Much appreciated.


----------

